# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980Ti-Edition - 6-Kern-CPU, 500-GB-SSD und GTX 980 Ti [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980Ti-Edition - 6-Kern-CPU, 500-GB-SSD und GTX 980 Ti [Anzeige]*

					Leistung auf Titan-X-Niveau bei einem deutlich günstigeren Preis bietet dieser neue PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980Ti-Edition.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980Ti-Edition - 6-Kern-CPU, 500-GB-SSD und GTX 980 Ti [Anzeige]*


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Juni 2015)

Gibts auch einen Pc mit AMD Grafikkarte?


----------



## DoGyAUT (22. Juni 2015)

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja einer mit Fury X


----------



## mimamutzel (22. Juni 2015)

Je öfter ich mir den ersten "Vorteil" durchlesen, desto erbärmlicher wird er


----------



## DanTheManX2 (22. Juni 2015)

Die Geforce GTX Titan X hat zwar mit 12 GB doppelt so viel Speicher wie die in diesem PC verbaute GTX 980 Ti, doch die 6 GB der 980 Ti reichen selbst in Ultra HD locker aus.

Haha da lache ich mich schlapp.  â€‹ Ist bei PCGH z.B. bei GTA V nicht zu lesen, dass die 980 Ti es nicht schafft flüssig in Ultra HD darzustellen?  Wie schaut es mit Projekt Cars aus ? â€‹
Ich frage mich warum so ein Schrott erzählt wird. â€‹ Das grenzt doch an Verarsche  ... Naja oder reicht die GTX Titan X auch für eine 8K Auflösung "locker" aus ?


----------



## MisterBombastic (1. Mai 2016)

Solange keine fertigen Mini-PCs (muss ja nicht extrem werden) angeboten werden sind die großen Kisten leider nichts für mich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Fertig PCs sind nur ein fauler Kompromiss, wenn ich Überraschungen liebe dann kaufe ich ein Ü Ei


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2016)

Wann schreitet denn der Spieleonkel ein und es gibt einen PCGH Spiele Mini PC?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das der bescheidene Absatz dies verhindert


----------



## User6990 (22. Mai 2016)

DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> Die Geforce GTX Titan X hat zwar mit 12 GB doppelt so viel Speicher wie die in diesem PC verbaute GTX 980 Ti, doch die 6 GB der 980 Ti reichen selbst in Ultra HD locker aus.
> 
> Haha da lache ich mich schlapp.  â€‹ Ist bei PCGH z.B. bei GTA V nicht zu lesen, dass die 980 Ti es nicht schafft flüssig in Ultra HD darzustellen?  Wie schaut es mit Projekt Cars aus ? â€‹
> Ich frage mich warum so ein Schrott erzählt wird. â€‹ Das grenzt doch an Verarsche  ... Naja oder reicht die GTX Titan X auch für eine 8K Auflösung "locker" aus ?



Lesen müsste man können  im Text steht ganz klar das der Speicher für Ultra HD ausreichend groß dimensioniert ist, von der Leistung ist nirgends die Rede, man kann heutzutage mit keiner Gpu jedes Spiel in Ultra HD zur vollsten Zufriedenheit aller darstellen.


----------

